# My new maremma arrives on Friday...



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

So after my intruder a few nights ago and my dogs complete lack of guarding skills, i've decided to get a naturally protective dog breed. I've had heaps of time with maremmas and love their attentiveness and no BS attitude. I'd feel safe with one of those sleeping outside my window at night, while th eother freeloaders snore on their lounges....

he comes from working parents with even temperaments...gorgeous looking, now to think of a name


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

wow you certainly move fast don't you? with a breed like that it would have taken me much longer to find an acceptable individual from a breeder.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

I know these people personally, her dogs are by far the best in the state as far as i'm concerned. she also breeds tibetans. I trust her implicitly with selling em the right pup


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

Personally, I'm scratching my head.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you going to have the dog professionally trained as a guard dog?

BTW, I'm kind of with .308 on this one. Wouldn't an alarm system be a lot more effective?


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

the dog is naturally protective, whilst my others are all about the love... personally I believe that it is my choice as to whether i get another dog or not, since someone wants to rape me and all...


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

adult? or puppy?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I was under the impression that both Corsos and GSDs were "naturally protective??" 

And if someone is trying to rape you, it seems like you should get a restraining order


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

juvenile neither pup nor adult, i don't know who he is, he took off before the police got here, my dogs slept through the whole thing, until he was runnign through the paddock


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

If I read correctly in the other thread, the man was standing by your window..which is certainly creepy, but does not a rapist make. And if your dogs were inside, they likely would have heard an intruder. I fail to see how having a dog outside (which is what it seems you plan to do with the new dog) will keep someone from doing you harm _inside_ the house. A Maremma could manage to sleep through something just as your dogs did.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

I'm getting a maremma, it's already been purchased, i live on a big property my window was open and his intention wasn't innocent, he wasn't there for the damn company


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Once again, the only way I think a maremma or other guardian dog will do any good is if they are in your room. A dog outside is worthless. So now you're just adding another poor dog thats going to be forced to live outside.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yes well, if you are just going to throw him out in the yard and let him be "naturally protective" I wish you all the luck.

You bought two dogs for "personal protection" that clearly didn't work (probably because they weren't trained to do so)....so again, good luck with that.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

grab said:


> If I read correctly in the other thread, the man was standing by your window..which is certainly creepy, but does not a rapist make. And if your dogs were inside, they likely would have heard an intruder. I fail to see how having a dog outside (which is what it seems you plan to do with the new dog) will keep someone from doing you harm _inside_ the house. A Maremma could manage to sleep through something just as your dogs did.


I agree, the dog living outside with the other "freeloaders" will probably be just as useless, especially with no training. Both corsos and GSDs are supposed to be naturally protective dogs, too, but the way everything is set up it's like they're prevented from being protective. My papillon would probably bark at an intruder, and he's not a "protective" breed. But he does sleep in the same room as me.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Stupid question but is there a "man of the house"? what breed is your black dog Chessie? That one looks like it could put a hurting on some one if it wanted to. I know how you feel tho. Losing my Dane has made me feel soooo vunerable esp. with a psycho ex running around. I have a child with him (even tho he hasn't see the boy since he was 4, he's 13 now) he has threatened on MANY occasions to kidnap Brey and kill me. I've been talking with a rescue in NJ that has a Neapolitan mastiff I would just LOVE to have. He'd make me feel safe for sure. Everyone else here is either too old too small or too nice. 

Good luck with your Maremma


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Well I don't think he was out there having a cup of tea and some biscuits..., but my first instinct on seeing a stranger standing outside casually is likely going to be 'he might steal my stuff!', not 'he's after my bits!'. And I am home alone a lot, plus live in a not the greatest neighborhood.

I'm sure you'll bring the poor dog home, but I don't see you having any better luck with this dog as things stand. You're taking a livestock guardian breed into a home with no livestock and no real task other than sitting outside on the off chance someone saunters by hoping to do harm. Livestock guardians are usually raised with their flock, if I am not mistaken. They don't just automatically put the fear of god into strangers. 

The fact that multiple dogs slept through a stranger on the property should tell you that your setup is lacking something. I have four dogs (indoors) and I can say that not a single person is going to get near my house without at least one of them hearing _something_. It's usually one of the small dogs who hears things first, which puts up the alarm for everyone else. I'm sure it's the Chow head peering through the blinds that would deter people in the end, but the whole crew puts up a ton of noise. Our poor pizza guy gets the brunt of it most often.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Stupid question but is there a "man of the house"? what breed is your black dog Chessie? That one looks like it could put a hurting on some one if it wanted to. I know how you feel tho. Losing my Dane has made me feel soooo vunerable esp. with a psycho ex running around. I have a child with him (even tho he hasn't see the boy since he was 4, he's 13 now) he has threatened on MANY occasions to kidnap Brey and kill me. I've been talking with a rescue in NJ that has a Neapolitan mastiff I would just LOVE to have. He'd make me feel safe for sure. Everyone else here is either too old too small or too nice.
> 
> Good luck with your Maremma


I'm not going to go into my history but I have so many dogs for a reason and i'm 22 and still live with my mother for a reason. My mother hates having dogs inside but she said ok because this was a rental so now that she's bought her own house dogs are a no go in the house. Outside dogs are fine and my dogs are well loved and cared for, happy and healthy and get ample exercise and i'm barely inside so it suits my lifestyle have dogs outside. 

I'm terribly frightened this has made me feel terribly unsafe and has brought back a lot of horrifying memories and so I will invest in anything that makes me feel more confidant. so thank you for your understanding and no I am manless....for good reason


and Grab, I have livestock and chickens....and ample space where i am now and where we are moving


----------



## DreamN (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm pretty much in agreement with everyone else who has posted. Sounds like you're just going to add another dog to the mix that will just follow suit of the others. That is unless you plan to actually train the dog. 

Besides surrounding yourself with a pack of dogs isn't going to make you sleep better at night. Seems you have some demons you need to conquer. Possibly enroll in some self defense courses or something that actually does something for you. Having trust issues, be it with men or women, isn't a way to live a happy life.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

5 dogs is hardly a lot, i know people on this board with heaps/way more then that.... all my dogs are obedience trained, to traina dog to guard here is 3000 dollars and up...the more dogs the less likely someone will be to try and break in and do whatever...it's my life...I've been doing Karate for years


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh wow!...That was quick!...Please know these dogs don't always just jump in & be a guardian...They need training & socialization...They are other dog aggressive very often...You will not be the 1st to escape that reality...Good luck.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

will your Maremma be running free? If i remember correctly, you said that your dogs were penned up when the guy came up to your window. I know that my dogs patrol all night, and sleep during the day, probably because they aren't penned up with nothing to do. I wish you luck with your new pup (Name him "Sting" or something cool.  )


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

marsha=whitie said:


> will your Maremma be running free? If i remember correctly, you said that your dogs were penned up when the guy came up to your window. I know that my dogs patrol all night, and sleep during the day, probably because they aren't penned up with nothing to do. I wish you luck with your new pup (Name him "Sting" or something cool.  )


for the first few months he'll sleep on my bed as i do with all my dogs, when we move he'll be on the house yard which is half an acre fully fenced with the house in the middle, he'll patrol that at night and then be put out with the chickens during the day


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> for the first few months he'll sleep on my bed as i do with all my dogs, when we move he'll be on the house yard which is half an acre fully fenced with the house in the middle, he'll patrol that at night and then be put out with the chickens during the day


Guarding poultry is totally unnatural even for an LGD...Please tell me you know how to train him with poultry!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I cant wait to see him!! awesome dogs!


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

we've been doing it for years in australia. when i worked on the chicken farm we had two females that sat up on the hill with the free range chickens all day and outside the coups all night...when we had a pup they'd bee penned near the chickens and watch the older ones work...once they hit 5 months they were let out...and penned at night until they were 10 months and then they were ready, it comes really naturally....


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> we've been doing it for years in australia. when i worked on the chicken farm we had two females that sat up on the hill with the free range chickens all day and outside the coups all night...when we had a pup they'd bee penned near the chickens and watch the older ones work...once they hit 5 months they were let out...and penned at night until they were 10 months and then they were ready, it comes really naturally....


No..Guarding poultry does not come naturally from the get-go...Good luck with that.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

GSDGAL said:


> for the first few months he'll sleep on my bed as i do with all my dogs, when we move he'll be on the house yard which is half an acre fully fenced with the house in the middle, he'll patrol that at night and then be put out with the chickens during the day


well that works completely! didn't you say that you were moving soon? like, in a few weeks? it seems like you'll be safe from anyone. 

is he coming from a chicken-occupied farm, then?


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

marsha=whitie said:


> well that works completely! didn't you say that you were moving soon? like, in a few weeks? it seems like you'll be safe from anyone.
> 
> is he coming from a chicken-occupied farm, then?


they breed turkeys and sheep..his father is the sworn turkey protector 


yeah we move in a few weeks, better property set up than this one


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

GSDGAL said:


> they breed turkeys and sheep..his father is the sworn turkey protector
> 
> 
> yeah we move in a few weeks, better property set up than this one


well shoot! then why is everyone so bent up over you getting this dog, then? I don't get people sometimes, but I understand that everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Good luck with him! let us know when you settle on a name.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I can certaintly understand your fear - I read your other thread, &, I got scared FOR you..I doubt that I could EVER fully recover from the notion of catching someone outside my bedroom window smoking a cigg...YIKES!!..that takes the cake for being "creepy"..that man was there with no good "intentions" either...scum bag!!

Yet, I am a bit confused as to why adding another large dog to the mix will help solve your problem?? You already have a nice size pack going as it is..I also want to mention that I had a GSD/husky mix(in heaven now) who ALWAYS was my protector..NOONE in their right mind would have messed w/me with him around...he ALWAYS had "my back"...anyhow, he is gone now ...but, has been replaced by a dog that is the size of the of the other dogs head size...I have to openly admit,..he really couldn't do much damage to an intruder, but, he is a REMARKABLE "watch-dog"..he hears things that I would have NEVER noticed before.

I suppose my question is this..why just get a BIGGER dog, when a smaller dog could at least "alert" the "big guys" to "wake-up"??...also, have you considered getting a hand-gun permit? I have one myself - never have had to use it, but...it does provide a measure of a "security-blanket"...also, do you have "motion-detector" lights installed onto your property?

I respect your descision, but, I just had a few other questions that I was wondering if you had considered or not is all...good luck with your new pup either way!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> they breed turkeys and sheep..his father is the sworn turkey protector
> 
> 
> yeah we move in a few weeks, better property set up than this one


Wherever did you find a responsible Maremma breeder?...They are so hard to come by in the U.S.!


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> I can certaintly understand your fear - I read your other thread, &, I got scared FOR you..I doubt that I could EVER fully recover from the notion of catching someone outside my bedroom window smoking a cigg...YIKES!!..that takes the cake for being "creepy"..that man was there with no good "intentions" either...scum bag!!
> 
> Yet, I am a bit confused as to why adding another large dog to the mix will help solve your problem?? You already have a nice size pack going as it is..I also want to mention that I had a GSD/husky mix(in heaven now) who ALWAYS was my protector..NOONE in their right mind would have messed w/me with him around...he ALWAYS had "my back"...anyhow, he is gone now ...but, has been replaced by a dog that is the size of the of the other dogs head size...I have to openly admit,..he really couldn't do much damage to an intruder, but, he is a REMARKABLE "watch-dog"..he hears things that I would have NEVER noticed before.
> 
> ...


My mother hates little dogs, she accepts baxter because he was my buddy when i moved back in with her...getting a another little dog is not an option. I've always wanted a maremma and this incident has made my decision a lot easier and the fact that we are moving to an even more remote area means that I need a dog that will guard and defend instead of run and hide, bark and run, bark and then be your best friend and simply remain obtuse....which is what my others seem to do currently. The house that we are moving to does have motion sensors the house we are in now does not, after this incident the landlord is getting them put up tomorrow. 

and this house we'll actually own, so we can get better security measures..I might look into saving and getting the maremma trained for protection work, but they aren't overly obedient so i'm not sure that would work


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

GypsyJazmine said:


> Wherever did you find a responsible Maremma breeder?...They are so hard to come by in the U.S.!


She's not from the US. She's from Australia.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

^^Well, I hope that you can get as far away from this "creep" that you can, &, I hope that in the mean-time, you can get the new pup up to "defender-status"...dogs sure can scare the heck out of MANY people!! Do a favor, & PLEASE post some new pics when the pup arrives..I have never even heard of the breed before(I had to google it)..they look like lovely dogs...I hope that you can put this awful situation behind you, & can enjoy your new location soon, & can feel protected at the same time....

PS..you can tell your mum to call me if she need an "education" on the "little-guys"..LOL


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

yappypappymom said:


> ^^Well, I hope that you can get as far away from this "creep" that you can, &, I hope that in the mean-time, you can get the new pup up to "defender-status"...dogs sure can scare the heck out of MANY people!! Do a favor, & PLEASE post some new pics when the pup arrives..I have never even heard of the breed before(I had to google it)..they look like lovely dogs...I hope that you can put this awful situation behind you, & can enjoy your new location soon, & can feel protected at the same time....
> 
> PS..you can tell your mum to call me if she need an "education" on the "little-guys"..LOL


lol, I had to google them too.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck with your new dog! I hope you do train him to guard but even if you don't, have fun with him! Let us see some pics when you get him 

And I do agree that it's your life, if you want another dog then I'm not going to judge. As long as your neglecting your dogs (which you def. aren't) then I have no problems with it! The more the merrier!


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

I can tell you adding more and more dogs wouldnt "save me". Having window locks (which you can get at the hardware store), window alarms (again at the hardware store), 2 by 4's in the windows to prevent them from being open (again hardware store), heck even a 2 by 4 at the bottom of the door, like a jam, so it cant be opened (again hardware store) PLUS quite a few dead bolts and other locks work better than multiple dogs. Now all of these things i mentioned do not require electrical work, tearing out walls, etc anything to make LL unhappy and best of all? You can take em with you. MUCH cheaper than another dog.


----------



## Siye (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow... who is this clown?

I may be flamed for insulting you but I don't understand how you think adding another dog will "magically" scare off the "rapist". I honestly thought you weren't even being serious by posting this. 

I haven't even read your previous thread on the incident... but apparently it happened about a day ago and you have already bought a "guard dog"? I don't even know how this was done so quickly. It's not like going to the store to pick up a jug of milk. 

Did any amount of a thought process happen before you made this decision?
What makes you think a Maremma is gonna be your anti-rapist device?
If the dog is tied up in the backyard and let's say he DOES bark to warn you... that doesn't really trouble a serious rapist since he can just break into your home.. who cares about a yapping dog? Or better yet.. he could just throw some poisoned meat to shut up the dogs even before they bark. I've heard they can be quite a fearsome breed for the inexperienced and will be protective when a BOND has been formed over time. It's not like you can just plant a dog there and he will be your utterly devoted bodyguard.

This is simply ridiculous. You seem like an extremely thoughtless individual and I hope you are good to your dogs even though your decisions common sense.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

.308 said:


> Personally, I'm scratching my head.


Ditto... this is just ridiculous. 
Nessa


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Siye said:


> Wow... who is this clown?
> 
> I may be flamed for insulting you but I don't understand how you think adding another dog will "magically" scare off the "rapist". I honestly thought you weren't even being serious by posting this.
> 
> ...


 Question: did you read all of the posts of this thread before you posted your rather insulting post? GSDGAL is moving within the next couple of weeks to a house that is surrounded by fencing, and until then the dog will be sleeping with her, in her room, not tied up in the backyard. Also, she mentioned previously that she had been considering getting a maremma anyhow. Don't call anyone a clown unless there's reason to. Oh, and read all of the posts/replys thoroughly before you post something incredibly insulting.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but LGD's stay WITH the livestock that they're guarding. Not in a separate place to bark and hopefully scare off the intruder. So if you want a dog to protect you, it should probably be WITH you, in your room.

One thing I don't understand is that you said all of your dogs sleep on your bed for a few months when you first get them and then you put them outside. What on earth is the logic behind that? I feel sorry for them getting accustomed to it and then having to go live outdoors.


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

> it's my life...I've been doing Karate for years





> I'm terribly frightened this has made me feel terribly unsafe and has brought back a lot of horrifying memories and so I will invest in anything that makes me feel more confidant.


One of the many things martial arts does is build self confidence. 

Getting another dog for the sole reason of self protection after already having four dogs in care makes getting yet another dog even more perplexing. Keeping the dog outside as a "warning" system may work, but you mentioned a fenced in yard. I'd guess there is more than one way into the house other than from the fenced in area. As previously mentioned by others, if an intruder is in the house and the dogs are outside, they (dogs) won't do you much good.

A more sensible apporach would be to install motion activated outdoor flood lights and secure an area in the house for the animals you already have at night for sleeping.



> I'm not going to go into my history but I have so many dogs for a reason and i'm 22 and still live with my mother for a reason.


Given an average of a 8 year life span for a dog, and being that you're 22 years old, just curious to what happened to the "so many dogs"?



> i live on a big property my window was open and his intention wasn't innocent, he wasn't there for the damn company


If I remember correctly, you awoke and the intruder was by a window smoking and then ran after you awoke. Usually if someone has an illegal intention and are trespassing, they don't stand around smoking by a window. Also a little perplexed how he found your house at night unless there was a full moon. We have some land as well, and it would be very hard to "wonder" up to our house, particularly on a dark night.



> also, have you considered getting a hand-gun permit?


A small 20 gauge pump will suffice very nicely for home protection



> and this house we'll actually own, so we can get better security measures..I might look into saving and getting the maremma trained for protection work, but they aren't overly obedient so i'm not sure that would work


Do you have to live with your mother due to a medical condition? The fact is your mother will own the house, not you.



> I've always wanted a maremma and this incident has made my decision a lot easier


My dear, I can see you're 22 years old. You already wanted the dog, enough said.

What I am surprised about is that your mother hasn't talked some common sense into you, added the fact that you're living with her.



> I'm not going to go into my history


Perhaps if you did, this would make more sense as far as your actions. However, given the current situation, I don't think adding another dog will make much difference. If anything, you may end up causing more issues than solving by adding another dog.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

What's the name of the breeder? And website?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm not even going to begin trying to dissuade the OP, she is so far lost in her delusion that it won't even help.

I just wanted to thank everyone for some fantastic entertainment this morning.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

What I don't understand, is that the OP is moving to a MORE remote location, that has better safety/security/protection measures, and since your mother owns it, she's considering installing even MORE safety measures....yet you're still getting that dog....

Sometimes when everyone is saying "NO DON'T DO IT!" it's a good idea to at least ACKNOWLEDGE their points and maybe even reconsider.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Although this does seem like a rather implulsive decision....

how many here have woken up from a peacefull sleep to see some strange man watching them outside their window?

I can understand why she feels so violated! That is a horrible thing for a young woman to go through.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

That is a horrible situation for the OP to go through and I sympathize. At the same time I think making a decision which is normally a huge decision on very poor logic because of the adrenaline rush of fear is probably not a great idea. 

However, as the OP said, it's her life, her decisions and heck as long as the dog is getting a good life out of it and the OP is committed to it, well what's a little self-confidence boost even if it is on cockamamie (at best) logic.

I do think it would be a much better idea to get motion detector lights and a real alarm system. And pardon my maybe toeing the line of decency, but you sound like you could use some therapy, if nothing else to get over the trauma of such a scary incident. If I were in your shoes I'd try to calm down, maybe see someone and then make big decisions.

I hope it works out for you and take care of yourself and your doggies.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Just a note...LGD breeds should NEVER be trained for personal protection as they will go "on" just fine but it is bred into them to fight to the finish so they don't come "off" on command.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Although this does seem like a rather implulsive decision....
> 
> how many here have woken up from a peacefull sleep to see some strange man watching them outside their window?
> 
> I can understand why she feels so violated! That is a horrible thing for a young woman to go through.


Well, I had a guy try to sneak up behind me in my own drive way at 4 AM while taking Smalls out to potty. It was a remote area, and I'm pretty sure no one would have heard me call for help. Though, it doesn't prove my "not a good reason to get a dog" point, it WAS Smalls that sent the guy packing (and she is not intimidating) but she was right there, on a leash, and obviously very bothered by this guy for whatever reason (I can't say that I KNOW his intent, but who sneaks up on a small girl from behind in the dark?)
The only thing I learned from it was to be more vigilant about my own safety. If someone is prepared to hurt you, they're not going to really be shaken by hurting your dog. Always have a phone on me, alarms and guns in the house, and I'm looking to protect my dogs as well as myself.


----------



## Siye (Sep 8, 2009)

marsha=whitie said:


> Question: did you read all of the posts of this thread before you posted your rather insulting post? GSDGAL is moving within the next couple of weeks to a house that is surrounded by fencing, and until then the dog will be sleeping with her, in her room, not tied up in the backyard. Also, she mentioned previously that she had been considering getting a maremma anyhow. Don't call anyone a clown unless there's reason to. Oh, and read all of the posts/replys thoroughly before you post something incredibly insulting.


Yes, of course I read everything.  It seemed pretty clear that an extreme post would be the only way to get to her to atleast RECONSIDER her decision. 



> "I'm not going to go into my history but I have so many dogs for a reason and i'm 22 and still live with my mother for a reason. My mother hates having dogs inside but she said ok because this was a rental so now that she's bought her own house dogs are a no go in the house. Outside dogs are fine and my dogs are well loved and cared for, happy and healthy and get ample exercise and i'm barely inside so it suits my lifestyle have dogs outside.
> 
> I'm terribly frightened this has made me feel terribly unsafe and has brought back a lot of horrifying memories and so I will invest in anything that makes me feel more confidant. so thank you for your understanding and no I am manless....for good reason."


Nowhere in her first post or subsequent posts does she mention the Maremma as being a PRIMARY livestock or in this case chicken guardian (I'd like to see this for myself) and it's obvious she wants the dog to protect HER foremost. Now if I try to understand this confusing passage correctly... the old property was a rental.. so dogs were not allowed inside but the new house will be owned.. and again dogs won't be allowed in the house. I have nothing against people who want to raise dogs outside, but it's futile to think an outside dog can offer you protection. 

Furthermore the OP seems very unstable and desperate for any kind of solution to make "the bad incident" go away. She's moving to a home with a security system and a location she quotes to have a 1% crime rate. If you have all that going for you in your favor how is a new dog really gonna make you more safe?


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

what's wrong with you people. 5 dogs is hardly a big stretch for me on the massive amount of land i'm moving to, i would have gotten a maremma when i moved anyway. The breeder is flying him down on monday, it's a two hour flight so he'll be nice and tired. I've decided to name him Boss, and after long deliberation and conversation My mother has agreed to let him sleep on my bed for the duration of his life, so yay me. As for the other thing The reason i've had so many dogs is that I rescue them and find homes once they have recovered and been obedience trained. Animal Control in my area and Shelters in my area are non existent so I have taken it upon myself to rescue and rehome unfortunate dogs, all of which are in great new homes. 
Don't judge me for something that is perfectly fine, my dogs are healthy, well cared for and all rescue dogs apart from my GSD and JRT and now the maremma. The Maremma is from a great breeder whom I know well and trust. I will not give out her website as i'm paranoid that someone could stalk me and find my information through that now.
I am capable and well paid and fully able to accomodate 5 dogs on a very large acreage and I don't believe that you have any right to stand on your soap box and lecture me about a situation that you are totally unaware of. And for the other thing, I think your names Gypsy, sorry I forget... I hope if someone breaks in and tries to rape me that my dog would kill the bastard or at least remove all protruding parts of his anatomy in vicious and painful manner.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> I will not give out her website as i'm paranoid that someone could stalk me and find my information through that now.


That is an absurbly paranoid statement.

And you keep stating that this guy is going to rape you. From what I've read, you don't know that and neither do we. 

No one is on a soap box here. They're reacting to your seemingly knee-jerk reaction to being scared. 

And unless you train a dog (inadvertantly or not) to be a protector, I highly doubt it will be. I would never want a dog that'll decide when and who to attack because it is "protecting" me. 

Like the some others said.. If someone wants to rob/kill/rape you, they're going to be packing more than a knife. They'll likely have a gun. And your dog is no match for that. Having a dog for protection against an unarmed person is one thing.. having a dog to protect you against an armed person is another. 

You're better off with your alarm system and guns than with any animal for protection.

That being said, congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Guns are a great idea (denote the hint of sarcasm). First you can't call off a bullet and do you know how many people are killed each year by their own guns that get into the hands of some one who breaks in and means to do them harm? 

Gettng a dog for protection is NOT a silly idea and it's not just flock guarding dogs that provide protection with out needing to be "protection" trained. The best guard dog I ever had was my Mojo. A bluetick/black lab mix. At 6 months old some one broke into my apt. He chased them down the back stairs thru the alley and into the bar at the corner and waited for them to come out. I called the cops and we went down WITH Mojo and he found the guy still sitting there so don't tell people they have to have a dog protection trained or it won't protect. That's a load of bunk. Their job which is deeply programmed into their genetic design is to PROTECT and serve the Alpha. 

So GSDGal It looks like we're both idiots for wanting a dog to protect us. I guess I should call the resuce back and tell them I won't be taking the NEo mastiff because it just won't protect me unless it goes thru protection training. Sorry but laughing my ass off here...


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

If I was GSDGAL, I wouldn't give out the breeder's name either. The obnoxious replies in this thread leave me thinking that it would not be at all shocking if one of you contacted the breeder and trash talked the OP.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, I DID read every single post on this thread, and I'm still flabbergasted. I guess I just can't get past the fact that she already has 4 dogs living outside, and wants to add another. But, now the maremma gets to sleep inside and the rest still get to languish outside. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

Taz Monkey said:


> But, now the maremma gets to sleep inside and the rest still get to languish outside.
> 
> 
> That's such a narrow view of the dog ownership world...seriously


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Guns are a great idea (denote the hint of sarcasm). First you can't call off a bullet and do you know how many people are killed each year by their own guns that get into the hands of some one who breaks in and means to do them harm?
> 
> Gettng a dog for protection is NOT a silly idea and it's not just flock guarding dogs that provide protection with out needing to be "protection" trained. The best guard dog I ever had was my Mojo. A bluetick/black lab mix. At 6 months old some one broke into my apt. He chased them down the back stairs thru the alley and into the bar at the corner and waited for them to come out. I called the cops and we went down WITH Mojo and he found the guy still sitting there so don't tell people they have to have a dog protection trained or it won't protect. That's a load of bunk. Their job which is deeply programmed into their genetic design is to PROTECT and serve the Alpha.
> 
> So GSDGal It looks like we're both idiots for wanting a dog to protect us. I guess I should call the resuce back and tell them I won't be taking the NEo mastiff because it just won't protect me unless it goes thru protection training. Sorry but laughing my ass off here...


I am going to agree 100% not every dog has to be trained for protection. Sometimes it is programmed into them. My Bouvier growing up as a kid was pretty much the ultimate protection dog. We live out in the middle of no where and we have had drunk scary people wanting who knows what come to our door in the middle of night, but Shadow chased them away. She was my hero growing up and I know she would have fought to the death to protect me and my brother. And I would get another Bouve in a split second they are wonderful protectors.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

GSDGAL said:


> Taz Monkey said:
> 
> 
> > But, now the maremma gets to sleep inside and the rest still get to languish outside.
> ...


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

Taz Monkey said:


> GSDGAL said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, but unless you live in the yard, no OUTSIDE dog gets the same love and attention as an INSIDE dog. But of course someone who has outside dogs would disagree.
> ...


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

> and do you know how many people are killed each year by their own guns that get into the hands of some one who breaks in and means to do them harm?


No I don't, please tell me.



> First you can't call off a bullet


Point the gun only at something you're willing to destroy, and hit what you're aiming at, and there is no reason to call off a bullet when YOU squeeze the trigger.



> Gettng a dog for protection is NOT a silly idea


The dog won't be trained for protection. The owner is a 22 year old young woman who lives at home with her mother who already owns four dogs.

This is as silly as an idea like getting a handgun for protection after being scared of an incident, and then putting the gun in a drawer never practicing or becoming familiar with it. These are also the same kind of people who make up your statistics of those who have guns taken away from them by someone who breaks into their home and shoots them with it.



> We live out in the middle of no where and we have had drunk scary people wanting who knows what come to our door in the middle of night,


Funny, I think I live out in the middle of no where (although I'm only 25 minutes from a city with a population of about 300k) and not once have I ever had anyone come to my door drunk. I just wonder how the drunk people find you when sober people can't find me even when I give them directions.



> If I was GSDGAL, I wouldn't give out the breeder's name either. The obnoxious replies in this thread leave me thinking that it would not be at all shocking if one of you contacted the breeder and trash talked the OP.


My thought is that the breeeder doesn't have a website and most likely has the rule that if you have the money, he has the dog.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> Taz Monkey said:
> 
> 
> > actually i'm outside a massive bulk of the day, plus my dogs have 20 acres to currently run on, they would hate being inside now. They get locked up at night for their own protection, I've tried putting the GSD and collie inside and they wont settle THEY LOVE being outside. But this is beside the darn point, nice way to try and hijack said thread.
> ...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> sorry, but unless you live in the yard, no OUTSIDE dog gets the same love and attention as an INSIDE dog. But of course someone who has outside dogs would disagree.


Hmm... I don't think I'd agree with this... like the OP, I live on a farm and my dogs spend the majority of their time outside. It's because *I* spend the majority of my time outside too. My dogs DO get to spend time inside, and I'd call them indoor/outdoor dogs, really; more like housepets that spend the day outside while the owner is at "work" (except I work on my farm, so I'm still around them). But I have no problem with exclusively outdoor dogs, as long as they get plenty of attention and stimulation.

I think of my sled-dog owning friends. Their dogs are outside, but they get soooo much attention, exercise, vet care and more. The mushers know their dogs like the back of their hand. They're taking care of pretty big packs, too.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

.308 said:


> My thought is that the breeeder doesn't have a website and most likely has the rule that if you have the money, he has the dog.


My thought as well. What kind of a Reputable Breeder will give a pup to a person that wants it only for that reason. Unless they breed soley for protection work and have titles. Do they health test? Show? Titles... in anything? You say your getting the dog for protection... what titles does the breeder have toward that? And Tibetan Mastiffs too huh? Does she do anything with them as well?

My problem is not that your getting another dog (I have 5 lol, to me that is not alot at all)... or that they live outside (I'd never have an outside dog myself... but to each his own, at least they are cared for. James' dogs have to live outside because his parents do not believe in INSIDE dogs, but he cares for them greatly and they are happy and healthy. I have no problems with an outside dog that enjoys being outside and is cared for properly )... my problem with this is HOW FAST you found a "Reputable Breeder" and how this seems like just going out and buying a carton of milk. 

That is all I am wondering about... how reputable this breeder is, because they dont sound reputable at all. 
Nessa


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Nekomi, I think we can both agree that sled dogs are not your normal house pets, nor are the owners of them your normal owner. I agree with working dogs. There is a farm with stables and horses where we rent a cabin every year, and they have two border collies. I know these dogs live outside. But they work. And I know that the owners are outside every morning at dawn, and in bed long after nightfall. And these dogs are happy, well adjusted dogs. 
It just seems to me that GSDGal doesn't really have a specific job that this poor dog is going to do. Protection, yes, but from what? The remote possibility that this man is going to come back and rape her? Come on now.


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

> my problem with this is HOW FAST you found a "Reputable Breeder" and how this seems like just going out and buying a carton of milk.
> 
> That is all I am wondering about... how reputable this breeder is, because they dont sound reputable at all.


*BINGO*! 

However, if a person has their mind made up, they have their mind made up.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Hmm... I don't think I'd agree with this... like the OP, I live on a farm and my dogs spend the majority of their time outside. It's because *I* spend the majority of my time outside too. My dogs DO get to spend time inside, and I'd call them indoor/outdoor dogs, really; more like housepets that spend the day outside while the owner is at "work" (except I work on my farm, so I'm still around them). But I have no problem with exclusively outdoor dogs, as long as they get plenty of attention and stimulation.
> 
> I think of my sled-dog owning friends. Their dogs are outside, but they get soooo much attention, exercise, vet care and more. The mushers know their dogs like the back of their hand. They're taking care of pretty big packs, too.


I completely agree with nekomi. Dogs that live outside can get just as much attention as dogs inside. I mean look at nekomi's dogs...do you really believe that her dogs aren't getting enough attention?

(nekomi, you were the first person that came to mind with awesome outside dogs )


But I mean seriously, I know a lot of owners on here want the dogs to find perfect families and make sure they aren't in a bad situation but the OP already has 4 dogs and they are taken care of. Even if her new dog doesn't protect her, I'm pretty sure she's not going to treat it any worse and it will still live with her in a nice home. It's not like her dog's going to end up in the shelter, or abused or anything like that.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> So ... i've decided to get a naturally protective dog breed. I've had heaps of time with maremmas and love their attentiveness and no BS attitude. I'd feel safe with one of those sleeping outside my window at night...



Wow ... you've gotten a lot of crap thrown your way over this ... as if it's anybody's business where you've chosen to keep your dogs. 

As far as getting a Maremma is concerned, it wouldn't be _my_ first choice of breed, but then again, _it's not my business, either_! You're comfortable with the breed, and that's all that counts.

I'm sure you'll give your new family member a good home, and I hope it lives up to your expectations!  Truly ... best of luck!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It just doesn't make sense to buy a dog for protection if the dog isn't going to be trained in it.

Being naturally protective isn't enough. I've been in situations with two of my dogs where their natural instincts were called upon...in the case of one of them I was lucky I had the leash of my dog because it was NOT going to end pretty for the guy facing the toothy end of said dog.

Natural instincts, yes. But I had no way of controlling the dog. The dog needs to know and understand how to turn on and turn off. It can't just be sent willy nilly on its way to do as it pleases and then be expected to jump to the aid of a person it has not spent serious hardcore training time with.

I never expect it of any of my dogs (no matter what their training) and never will.

And I think it bothers most of us because she stated earlier she bought two dogs for personal protection and when this person came to her window her dogs did nothing. And quite a few of us went "Uhhh, that's because you didn't train them to do a freaking thing, what do you expect?"

So now she's going to buy ANOTHER dog to be her personal protector, but not train it too and again rely on the dog to follow his instincts?

That. Makes. No. Sense.

Also, I've been through some horrible scary things myself...seriously horrendous.

Never have I ever felt the need to tote my dog everywhere nor buy another for my safety.

I keep my charges safe, not the other way around, and if they ever DO come to my aid as was the case on separate ocassions with Strauss and Ranger, I know that I can call my dogs off because we trust each other.

And I do believe it was a new member on this forum, "Kevin" I believe it was? He has Ovtcharks and the like and said himself that even though his breed is highly defensive they are more about "Bark & bluff" than "Bark & bite"


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Funny, I think I live out in the middle of no where (although I'm only 25 minutes from a city with a population of about 300k) and not once have I ever had anyone come to my door drunk. I just wonder how the drunk people find you when sober people can't find me even when I give them directions


.

Funny how you dont live in the same area as I do and how because you live in the country as well as me that my situation has to be the same as yours. Right. Funny! I actually live about 10 minutes outside of a bad trailer park with lots of drug ect problems. So we have had drunk people as well as darn right scary people come to our door. And my grandmother lives a mile of the road and she has even had people walk up her drive way. And again your place might be hard to find, but mine is not. And again how does what I say pretain to you in anyway. It was not directed at you or your "middle of no where" home!


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Foyerhawk said:


> If I was GSDGAL, I wouldn't give out the breeder's name either. The obnoxious replies in this thread leave me thinking that it would not be at all shocking if one of you contacted the breeder and trash talked the OP.


Oh, I didn't think of that when I asked about the breeder. I guess I can understand her not wanting to give out that info. Honestly, I was just curious.

Although I don't agree about the "obnoxious replies in this thread" -- I've agreed with most of what's been said. Like most people are saying, the OP's thinking does seem irrational. I hope it doesn't end badly.

ETA:
Although, on second thought... People should be proud of their breeder, shouldn't they? I don't know... I'm undecided about this.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Xeph said:


> And I think it bothers most of us because *she stated earlier she bought two dogs for personal protection and when this person came to her window her dogs did nothing.* And quite a few of us went "Uhhh, that's because you didn't train them to do a freaking thing, what do you expect?"
> 
> So now she's going to buy ANOTHER dog to be her personal protector, but not train it too and again rely on the dog to follow his instincts?
> 
> ...


You've summed up the way I feel precisely.


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

> And again how does what I say pretain to you in anyway.


1. You don't want a comment made about what you write on an public internet forum, don't write it.

2. You once mentioned sometime ago that you had 200 acres of land. I found it amazing that one could have that much property and have drunks show up on their doorstep.



> Funny! I actually live about 10 minutes outside of a bad trailer park with lots of drug ect problems.


Before we bought our place, we looked for bad trailer parks with drug problems in our general locality. 



> So we have had drunk people as well as darn right scary people come to our door.


Here is a hint how to solve that problem. Go out back, let off a couple hundred rounds a day for a couple of weeks, and before you know it, you won't have scary people coming to your door.



> It just doesn't make sense to buy a dog for protection if the dog isn't going to be trained in it.
> 
> Being naturally protective isn't enough. I've been in situations with two of my dogs where their natural instincts were called upon...in the case of one of them I was lucky I had the leash of my dog because it was NOT going to end pretty for the guy facing the toothy end of said dog.
> 
> Natural instincts, yes. But I had no way of controlling the dog. The dog needs to know and understand how to turn on and turn off. It can't just be sent willy nilly on its way to do as it pleases and then be expected to jump to the aid of a person it has not spent serious hardcore training time with.


Haydes has now frozen over! I agree with you


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well look at that, .308....there goes a pig! Quite an impressive wing span he's got!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

This is all very shocking to me. I also had never heard of a Maremma before and had to google it. I am just curious as to how in the world someone could take the decision to buy one of these dogs so lightly?
Also, why are your current dogs not good enough to sleep on your bed?
Either way I hope that you really do take good care of your dogs. You seem extremely impulsive and your decision making skills seem rather childish. I don'tthink that most people would have such a problem with it if you were a) OLDER or b)not living with your mother. What are you going to do when you go to move out? I don't think that there are many landlords that are going to want to rent to someone with five dogs and not only five but four large dogs...
What do you plan to do if this dog doesn't exhibit the 'naturally protective' temperament that you are looking for? Add another large dog?
I'm also kind of befuddled at a RESPONSIBLE breeder that would agree to sell you a dog within less than a week...curious and curiouser.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Uh, I hate guns, and I would never allow one in my house.

I have had drunk creeps come to MY door when I lived in the woods too (I'm not there anymore). Eight dogs definitely made these creeps reconsider.

I don't agree with outside dogs. However, I'm not judging the OP. I don't know her situation. If you truly spend all day out with your dogs, of course you should have them with you. If you do that, let them in for the evening, then put them up at night, I don't really see how it is much different than crating your dogs at night.

Then again, it's not ideal to me. All of mine sleep in my bed, so what do I know?


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

Your terrible experience shouldn't be treated lightly, but it shouldn't be an excuse to get a certain type of dog just because you want it. This is a poorly planned, impulsive decision that won't achieve the results you want. Instead of being defensive because you're not getting the response you thought you might, try actually listening to the advice you've been given- repeatedly- and take some time before you make this decision.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm confused about why, given the years of karate, the move to a safer place, and the addition of even more safety measures, you still want a protection dog (that you don't intend to train for protection WTF). It seems so impulsive, when protection breeds are the anti-impulsive dog.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Baffling. If four dogs are not enough, why will five be enough? Or will it? Will you need a Rottie in another few months when "Boss" turns out to be a lazy dog who just wants to lounge on your bed all day? Then maybe a Pitbull, and a few Dobes to protect all that land.. my point is, simply - where does it stop?

And, are you going to live with your mother for the rest of your life? What happens when you grow up and want to move out? I think you're going to have a heck of a time finding a place to live with five dogs.. yikes.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

I retract my post, as the OP has already made a decision and the statement on "you can't call a bullet off" made absolutely no sense in the context of this conversation. If someone broke into my house with intent to do me or the people/animals I care about harm and I had a gun, I'd have no problem pulling that trigger.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

I have never bought a dog for personal protection before this will be my first one. I've trained maremmas before and knoe how they work, this was not a light hearted decision I am personal friends with the breeder, and she offered me a pup years ago...she had a litter ready and i took the chance. she's reputable and it's none of your business what her website is, believe what you like. I've trained all my dogs very well, just never for protection work, they hate being inside and would never force it upon them, i was disappointed in them because i thought at least they would bark, they did not. I got over that and then realised i needed another dog that was naturally protective, as well as having training at a later date, whether i do it myself or send him away, is purely up to me. I care for my dogs in a wonderful manner and they sparkle with health and wellbeing. I don't have to justify my decision to you and as for the other thing, I have plenty of money to buy my own house when i feel it's time, not that that's really any of your business. it was not an impulse buy I have been wanting one for 4 years and have put it off and off because i couldn't see a reason, now i have one and money and time and know how. so don't judge a book before you know the whole story. I love this forum, but you've jumped on me like you do a newbie wanting to breed her mixed bred for profit and it makes me sad. i've been through a lot recently and I am a responsible adult and don't make decisions that i regret and am upset that people would see me as stupid and ignorant, when they don't know a thing about me or my situation. This weeks been an Epic Fail. I hope a fluffy white dog in a christmas hat will make it feel better. 

Thanks for all the opinions


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I have never bought a dog for personal protection before this will be my first one.


This is not true. Because the following is what you said in your "It's 3 AM" thread



> I got two of them for personal protection as well as pets.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Guns are a great idea (denote the hint of sarcasm). First you can't call off a bullet and do you know how many people are killed each year by their own guns that get into the hands of some one who breaks in and means to do them harm?
> 
> Gettng a dog for protection is NOT a silly idea and it's not just flock guarding dogs that provide protection with out needing to be "protection" trained. The best guard dog I ever had was my Mojo. A bluetick/black lab mix. At 6 months old some one broke into my apt. He chased them down the back stairs thru the alley and into the bar at the corner and waited for them to come out. I called the cops and we went down WITH Mojo and he found the guy still sitting there so don't tell people they have to have a dog protection trained or it won't protect. That's a load of bunk. Their job which is deeply programmed into their genetic design is to PROTECT and serve the Alpha.
> 
> So GSDGal It looks like we're both idiots for wanting a dog to protect us. I guess I should call the resuce back and tell them I won't be taking the NEo mastiff because it just won't protect me unless it goes thru protection training. Sorry but laughing my ass off here...


lol wut. Why would I want to "call off" the bullet? If you're breaking into MY house I'm going to incapacitate you. How many people are killed each year because someone wrestled the gun away from them? 
All dogs will protect you is a load of bunk, quite frankly. I haven't the slightest idea what my dogs would do if someone broke in and tried to harm me, because they aren't trained to do any thing. Take a look at that video that was quite popular on the news. Strange guys broke in to a woman's house, and just went about stealing things while the dogs happily walked around. I cannot rely on a family pet to be my guardian. In fact, I'M their guardian. I don't know what this "programmed into their genetic design" business is, but it just ain't true. 
If YOU'RE laughing, imagine my reaction!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

GSDGAL said:


> I have never bought a dog for personal protection before this will be my first one. I've trained maremmas before and knoe how they work, this was not a light hearted decision I am personal friends with the breeder, and she offered me a pup years ago...she had a litter ready and i took the chance. she's reputable and it's none of your business what her website is, believe what you like. I've trained all my dogs very well, just never for protection work, they hate being inside and would never force it upon them, i was disappointed in them because i thought at least they would bark, they did not. I got over that and then realised i needed another dog that was naturally protective, as well as having training at a later date, whether i do it myself or send him away, is purely up to me. I care for my dogs in a wonderful manner and they sparkle with health and wellbeing. I don't have to justify my decision to you and as for the other thing, I have plenty of money to buy my own house when i feel it's time, not that that's really any of your business. it was not an impulse buy I have been wanting one for 4 years and have put it off and off because i couldn't see a reason, now i have one and money and time and know how. so don't judge a book before you know the whole story. I love this forum, but you've jumped on me like you do a newbie wanting to breed her mixed bred for profit and it makes me sad. i've been through a lot recently and I am a responsible adult and don't make decisions that i regret and am upset that people would see me as stupid and ignorant, when they don't know a thing about me or my situation. This weeks been an Epic Fail. I hope a fluffy white dog in a christmas hat will make it feel better.
> 
> Thanks for all the opinions


Regardless of your reasonings and intentions and whatnot, I would love to see photos of a fluffy white dog in a Christmas hat


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

Xeph said:


> This is not true. Because the following is what you said in your "It's 3 AM" thread


I didn't specifically buy them for that reason, I was hoping one day if needs be they would jump into action, although i did not train them for this. I was disappointed they didn't but can not blame them for they weren't trained for it. The Maremma will be and that will be his job.

sorry for not being clearer


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Riiiiiiiiighhhhhhht.....we'll see how this all unfolds.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Riiiiiiiiighhhhhhht.....we'll see how this all unfolds.


Your sarcasm is noted and not appreciated.

Yes we will


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nor is your complete disregard of the fact that in order for a dog to be protective (let alone being successful in making an advance) of its PEOPLE it needs training for that (and even that isn't fool proof)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> Your sarcasm is noted and not appreciated.
> 
> Yes we will


I appreciated it 

Why not just train the dogs to bark when someone approaches the property? Since you wanted them to, and they didn't because they weren't trained for that, the simpler answer seems to be just train the dogs. Occam's razor and all that.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Perhaps you should consider getting a small indoor dog instead of another large outdoor dog for protection? Would your mom have a problem with a small dog? They are the best when it comes to alerting you to possible intruders, and imo, that's better than an outdoor dog who may or may not even hear the intruder.. They aren't in the same place as you, so how can they alert you if someone is trying to get to you? Anyway it's just an idea... a small dog won't do much to help in the event the person is -really- intent on getting into the house and doesn't care that you already know they are there, but then, who's to say a big dog would either until the moment comes? It's up to you to protect yourself, big dog or small, don't rely on them to save you. You can only rely on them to alert. Jmo.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

I said I was going to train it, are you guys selectively reading or what. I can't believe the utter disregard for humanity and vulnerability of another person on this forum.


and to binkelette...My mother hates small dogs we already have a jack russell, she'd never approve of another one. plus the maremma will be sleeping on the end of my bed, not outside, as i've taken on board what others have said in this thread, discussed and come to an agreement with my mother.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

> Their job which is deeply programmed into their genetic design is to PROTECT and serve the Alpha.


That's so utterly and undeniably wrong in every way imaginable.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

GSDGAL said:


> I said I was going to train it, are you guys selectively reading or what. I can't believe the utter disregard for humanity and vulnerability of another person on this forum.
> 
> 
> and to binkelette...My mother hates small dogs we already have a jack russell, she'd never approve of another one. plus the maremma will be sleeping on the end of my bed, not outside, as i've taken on board what others have said in this thread, discussed and come to an agreement with my mother.


Ahh okay. The big dog should do just as well then seeing as he will be inside with you.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Their job which is deeply programmed into their genetic design is to PROTECT and serve the Alpha.


The job of the Maremma that is so genetically ingrained in them is to protect and serve their FLOCK. Humans really aren't in the overall picture aside from feeding the Maremmas. Not the working dogs I've seen anyway.


----------



## Siye (Sep 8, 2009)

I really don't want to make further points on this thread.. but man.. I just do NOT understand. 

You think if the Maremma sleeps with you that's the answer? Have you ever considered this may work against the poor dog considering the other four dogs will sense the favouritism and know they aren't being treated the same? You're not really trying to create balance or harmony within the pack structure.. but creating more situations for conflicts to arise. 

If you're SO worried about your protection and NEED a DOG to fill that void (no matter how illogical that is), the least you can do is give your other dogs a chance and start training them. What if the new dog doesn't work out? You'll just get another one to replace him too then?

The comment about your mom hating small dogs.. because you owned a Jack Russell. Uh, why am I not surprised? They have extremely high energy levels and can be destructive if not vented properly. Did you consider this before taking care of one? Why would all small dogs be like a Jack Russell?

From what I hear the Maremma can be very head strong.. and based on what you said in this thread....my 5 month old puppy would walk all over you.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

Xeph said:


> The job of the Maremma that is so genetically ingrained in them is to protect and serve their FLOCK. Humans really aren't in the overall picture aside from feeding the Maremmas. Not the working dogs I've seen anyway.


well i didn't say what you quoted and i don't believe that. With all my years of being around and working with maremmas, I have found them to be more of a partner than i subservient follower. They are highly intelligent and able to rationalise and understand commands very well, they are also able to choose for themselves the best and most appropriate line of action in their eyes. They are naturally wary of people that are not in their "pack" but quickly learn to accept friends and relatives if their "partner" assures them that they are indeed an extension of their pack. They take their job very seriously and are a no BS breed, but still enjoy the odd game and tumble. I fell in love with the breed a long time ago and they are in my opinion my perfect breed. Like you Xeph who is always drawn to the shepherd, I am drawn to the maremma and try to be around them as much as i can. But I always end up rescuing another breed just as i decide to bite the bullet and buy one.



Siye said:


> I really don't want to make further points on this thread.. but man.. I just do NOT understand.
> 
> You think if the Maremma sleeps with you that's the answer? Have you ever considered this may work against the poor dog considering the other four dogs will sense the favouritism and know they aren't being treated the same? You're not really trying to create balance or harmony within the pack structure.. but creating more situations for conflicts to arise.
> 
> ...



I did not say my mother hated small dogs because of my JRT ont he contrary, she loves him, she's always hated them and accepted him because i had him when i moved back in. 

My dogs are trained, my GSD in obedience and agility and my corso was a rescue and is trained in obedience. I was simply disappointed because they bark at everything else including people, but didn't bark at this man. My collie is currently being trained in therapy. and my JRT is just awesome and just awesome. I've trained many different types of dogs...believe what you like...you're incorrect


----------



## beccahacom (Dec 9, 2009)

Here comes my 2 cents and not to be offending anyone.

I had to google the breed to see what they are.

I have no problem with in or outside dog. Mine are personally inside dogs but we lack a fence. My parent's neighburs dog is outside 24/7 well taken care of and loved. They do not have as much land, however, if any one just passes the street and turn toward their house he barks he is a gs australian cattle mix i believe. 
I have two inside huskies and the male barks if anyone even comes down the driveway and huffs and puffs when someone walks by the house.
another outdoor examples i my godfather and his family they have 4 or more dogs, they are always adopting strays that get dropped on thier street, and they have about 60 acres and all but one dog are outside dogs. the outside dogs don't treat the inside dog any different and all dogs get equal tlc. 
The OP's age shouldn't be important. 
I am 23 and just recently moved out with my parents and in with my then bf now fiance.

I have read every post in the thread.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

I have read every single post. I can see where each side is coming from, and I think a little thought, respect and consideration go a long way. Ageism has no place either. Living with your mom has nothing to do with properly caring for a dog or not. Sounds like the OP has her heart for dogs on the right place, and although I disagree with her decision, I respectfully disagree.

One thing we can agree on is that everyone here cares deeply about dogs.

Disclaimer: I'm 32 years old and moved out of my parents' house when I was 19 (before anyone thinks I'm only feeling defensive and defending my own situation, past or present).


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

> I have plenty of money to buy my own house when i feel it's time,


My dear, either you're living in a fantasy world or your family is very wealthy.

Given a choice between the two and reading what you've posted, my money is on the fantasy world.

Lets look at what we do know (assuming you're not lying).

You're 22 years old living with your mother. On average, the better paying jobs usually need a college or trade education. You're mother was renting previously (and you were not allowed to have dogs inside) and now apparently is buying a home. 

Some things just don't add up.

Then add the fact that sometimes you contradict yourself (as was pointed out in you already having two dogs for personal protection) and who knows what to beleive you say.



> Uh, I hate guns, and I would never allow one in my house.
> 
> I have had drunk creeps come to MY door when I lived in the woods too (I'm not there anymore). Eight dogs definitely made these creeps reconsider.


I don't love guns, nor do I hate guns, they are a tool, nothing more. Most people however that "hate" guns usually have no understanding of them and are afraid of them due to their ignornace of them.

By the same token, if someone's house were actually broken into and very next week they went out and bought a gun, I would feel they took took a knee jerk reaction and probably shouldn't of bought the gun in the first place.

The OP doesn't have 8 dogs, but 4. Apparently those 4 did not make a creep reconsider (added that at least one dog per the op was there for protection). The OP also mentioned that she can train her own dog. The question is then why hasn't she trained her current dogs? Too many questions.

Personally, even when I only have my four dogs at the house no one will usually get down the driveway by the house without the dogs going bonkers. We also have a posted light down back in the first field behind the house, and every once in a while the dogs will bark when they see deer down back at night.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

.308 said:


> My dear, either you're living in a fantasy world or your family is very wealthy.
> 
> Given a choice between the two and reading what you've posted, my money is on the fantasy world.
> 
> ...


Don't Patronise me DEAR. I am not lying and where my money comes from and why I live with my mother is completely and utterly beside the point.

Personal attacks are apparently all you people do.


----------



## beccahacom (Dec 9, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> I am not lying and where my money comes from and why I live with my mother is completely and utterly beside the point.
> 
> Personal attacks are apparently all you people do.


Again not trying to offend.

But living with one's mother doesn't say that one can't move out there are various circumstances why someone would stay at home. I had a cousin who did that. Also having a good paying job may not always require a degree but could have also been working somewhere long enough to have worked up the rungs. My fiance who is also 23 was able to buy a house and pay the require % down when he was somewhere between 19 and 21ish. He is now 23 and able to pay mortgage have three vehicles two dogs, me  average size house pay utilities, tv internet etc, and still has some left over for other things. I am just pointing out age doesn't matter and I would still live with my parents if I weren't engaged.

I would love to see your puppy when it arrives


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

What if the new maremma is no happier indoors than the other dogs are? They are known for wanting to be with their livestock. What if it wants to be with the chickens it's to guard during the day? Also, at what age do maremmas start to become protective of their flock? Aren't they typically immersed from birth with whatever livestock it is they are going to guard? Just curious as I don't know much about the breed.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Entwine said:


> I retract my post, as the OP has already made a decision and the statement on "you can't call a bullet off" made absolutely no sense in the context of this conversation. If someone broke into my house with intent to do me or the people/animals I care about harm and I had a gun, I'd have no problem pulling that trigger.


Um I made the comment abuot calling off a bullet.. and that was in regards to people who are inexperienced with handling guns and shoot before they look often times resulting in shooting the wrong person. Not retracting the shot you made at the intended intruder.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Xeph said:


> The job of the Maremma that is so genetically ingrained in them is to protect and serve their FLOCK. Humans really aren't in the overall picture aside from feeding the Maremmas. Not the working dogs I've seen anyway.


You are absolutely correct Xeph!...LGD breed were bred to be able to be away from the shepherd of days gone by (& still in some parts of the world) for days on end & to make their own decisions in effectively guarding their flock WITHOUT the influence or guidance of man...They are independent thinking breeds who do not, by breeding, defer to mere men...With that said, I have Pyrs & an Akbash/Maremma cross who are about as obedient as they can get but I do not harbor a delusion that my training will ever trump 1000's of yrs. of breeding if it comes down to it...To be "ALPHA" to an LGD is laughable at BEST...The best you can work for is being a working partner to such a magnificent & aloof dog!
& Chriley, That is a valid concern...LGD's want to be OUT guarding their charges at night as that is prime predator time & they know this...It is to really confuse a guardian to put him out to guard during the day & then bring him in at night when they feel they need to be outside...That is a whole other problem in itself & it is obvious to me that the o.p. doesn't truly understand the nature of a guardian & has not, therefore, been able to think this through clearly.


----------



## beccahacom (Dec 9, 2009)

GypsyJazmine said:


> You are absolutely correct Xeph!...LGD breed were bred to be able to be away from the shepherd of days gone by (& still in some parts of the world) for days on end & to make their own decisions in effectively guarding their flock WITHOUT the guidance of man...They are independent thinking breeds who do not, by breeding, defer to mere men...With that said, I have Pyrs & an Akbash/Maremma cross who are about as obedient as they can get but I do not harbor a delusion that my training will ever trump 1000's of yrs. of breeding if it comes down to it...To be "ALPHA" to an LGD is laughable at BEST...The best you can work for is being a working partner to such a magnificent & aloof dog!
> & Chriley, That is a valid concern...LGD's want top be OUT guarding their charges at night as that is prime predator time & they know this...It is to really confuse a guardian to put him out to guard during the day & then bring him in at night when they feel they need to be outside...That is a whole other problem in itself & it is obvious to me that the o.p. doesn't truly understand the nature of a guardian & has not, therefore, been able to think this through clearly.


wow that is interesting to know. but that would make sense.I didn't even know about the breed before this thread.. I am learning a lot about a new to me breed here  thank you


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

GSDGAL, would you consider desensitizing another one of your dogs to the indoors so he can come and sleep with you if the maremma decides he'd rather be out with his flock? I bet you anything that the reason why they "hate" being indoors is because they're not used to being inside, seeings as the vast majority of their lives has been spent outside. Surely the inside of a house is completely alien if you're used to having grass under your paws and the sky for a ceiling. Though with enough positive association with the inside of your house I'm certain he'll come to love being in there. If I can get my dog to calmly ride in an elevator or pose on a high shelf, you can get your dog comfortable being indoors.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Um I made the comment abuot calling off a bullet.. and that was in regards to people who are inexperienced with handling guns and shoot before they look often times resulting in shooting the wrong person. Not retracting the shot you made at the intended intruder.


Ah, that makes more sense, then. I thought you were refering to the bullet shot at the intruder. 

And I would never suggest anyone get a gun without training in how to properly use it. I left that out of my post and that was a mistake on my part.

I suppose I just assume peple know what I'm talking about sometimes, which never leads to anything decent.. ;S


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You and me both...


----------



## Valentino (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay I read this topic last night and wanted to sleep on it before making a reply. Methinks the person will get a Maremma but it will become another cuddlebuddy like all of her other dogs. I think she will realize that the maremma won't protect her from anything! But she has 20 acres or so, which I think is awesome for any dog owner, so I wish her the best with her dog. 

As for guns? I would get one. Of course, I'd take a class first. And I would also keep it locked away, HOWEVER when seconds count, the cops are minutes away; especially when you live on large acrage properties out in the country. I wouldn't feel comftorable knowing a man could be outside my window.


----------



## Rescue-mom (Mar 17, 2009)

Would your Maremma not be more happier outside? and the JRT inside on your bed?
I have 5 dogs and everyone on them live in my home with me and sleep in my bedroom,4 beagles and mastiff akita mix....so i could not imagine having outdoor dogs,Someone can not even walk up my front steps without barking.


----------



## jmontgo3 (Nov 17, 2009)

Valentino said:


> Okay I read this topic last night and wanted to sleep on it before making a reply. Methinks the person will get a Maremma but it will become another cuddlebuddy like all of her other dogs. I think she will realize that the maremma won't protect her from anything! But she has 20 acres or so, which I think is awesome for any dog owner, so I wish her the best with her dog.
> 
> As for guns? I would get one. Of course, I'd take a class first. And I would also keep it locked away, HOWEVER when seconds count, the cops are minutes away; especially when you live on large acrage properties out in the country. I wouldn't feel comftorable knowing a man could be outside my window.


Then you didn't read the post. Everyone seems to have selectively missed that she's going to train this dog in guard doggyness. Re-read it!


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

jmontgo3 said:


> Then you didn't read the post. Everyone seems to have selectively missed that she's going to train this dog in guard doggyness. Re-read it!


Thank You

And I have expressed that I know mAremmas very well, it's funny how Gyspy quoted Xeph and not me, whom I believe gave a way better more knowledgeable description of the Maremma showing that I knew the breed very well.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I don't find it funny at all, since Gypsy clearly owns and has raised quite a few LGDs


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I don't find it funny at all, since Gypsy clearly owns and has raised quite a few LGDs


And you have no idea of my history, you judge without knowing.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> And you have no idea of my history, you judge without knowing.


This point is getting old, since you refuse to explain anything about your history. People cannot be expected to judge based on knowledge they don't have.

This thread is getting repetitive, honestly. We seem to be going in circles here and nothing new has been added in awhile. It seems you will get the dog, whatever people say (which makes me wonder why this thread even exists) and others are expecting it not to work out as you intended. 

In a nutshell, why are people even still discussing this, again?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> And you have no idea of my history, you judge without knowing.


*Shrugs* You won't give any history, so the majority of us are judging what is likely to happen with the information that has been given to us.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I personally love how these threads turn out. Someone posts something that if they really thought it over for a minute, would realize that it would only end up in a tongue lashing. Then said person gets defensive and everyone else supposedly is attacking (even if it's based on the information given, even though we're not the ones who chose how much information they'd share) and a few swoop in to say "It's OK, it's your choice!" 

I post on another message board where some of you folks would be eaten alive.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

ok here's my history, i was born into a house with multiple trained personal protection dobermans. We then moved out west, when I was 9 months old and my family worked with sheep we had an employed maremma, heaps of bC's and kelpies and BCXkelpies for working, when I was 5 I started learning the ropes. By ten I could confidently direct a dog but not yet fully train it. I learnt fromt he best but at 12 we moved into a small rural town. we still had my collies whom I bred for work purposes and farmers came to buy them. They were some of the best workers around. at 13 I worked on a chicken farm for 2 years where I was taught how to train flock protection dogs (maremmas) I fell in love but didn't really want one at that stage, Until I got a job at a dog rescue helping to retrain dogs at age 16, when i turned 18 I met some awesome maremmas, some were the most beautiful natured dogs I had ever worked with. I became fixated on gettign one, but then i moved and with it my dream, I only had two dogs then as my mother opted to keep the BC's due to space...I had baxter and dodger, dodger died from heart complications, he was a rescue. mThen about ayear after that, somethign happened and I moved back in with my mother and all my dogs. The BC's have recently passed away and I still work in therapy dogs, and for the local vets.


----------



## Valentino (Oct 13, 2008)

The way I see it is your new Malemma (or whatever, I never heard of the breed hehe) won't guard you from much (even though you are expecting it to). But I am sure you are an awesome dog owner, and I am sure your dog will be loved. So i don't see a big issue here.  I am also envious of people with large acreage.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

Not to be rude but it seems like whatever you want you get. You say it's 3000 dollars to get a protection dog trained but isn't this breed quite pricey and your getting it trained also? I've also had a guy peeking through my window one time but what are the chances of it happening again? unless you have a stalker then must get the police involved


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I don't find it funny at all, since Gypsy clearly owns and has raised quite a few LGDs


Yes & have also traveled literally from one end of the U.S. to the other in my quest for knowing the breeds I love so much...LGD breeds, specifically Pyrs I'll admit, are my absolute one passion in life.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> ok here's my history, i was born into a house with multiple trained personal protection dobermans. We then moved out west, when I was 9 months old and my family worked with sheep we had an employed maremma, heaps of bC's and kelpies and BCXkelpies for working, when I was 5 I started learning the ropes. By ten I could confidently direct a dog but not yet fully train it. I learnt fromt he best but at 12 we moved into a small rural town. we still had my collies whom I bred for work purposes and farmers came to buy them. They were some of the best workers around. at 13 I worked on a chicken farm for 2 years where I was taught how to train flock protection dogs (maremmas) I fell in love but didn't really want one at that stage, Until I got a job at a dog rescue helping to retrain dogs at age 16, when i turned 18 I met some awesome maremmas, some were the most beautiful natured dogs I had ever worked with. I became fixated on gettign one, but then i moved and with it my dream, I only had two dogs then as my mother opted to keep the BC's due to space...I had baxter and dodger, dodger died from heart complications, he was a rescue. mThen about ayear after that, somethign happened and I moved back in with my mother and all my dogs. The BC's have recently passed away and I still work in therapy dogs, and for the local vets.


I fail to see the part where you get an amazing job paying vast sums of money which allows you to care for five dogs?
I also sense quite a bit of nostalgia here leading me to believe that you want a maremma due to your childhood memories of the breed.
I had a wire hair fox terrier when I was a kid. I looked into the breed when I became an adult and got out on my own. After spending much of my time researching and actually fostering a few I found my views to be a fallacy. I had memories that were of only the good things since I was a kid and only involved in pieces of that dog's upbringing.
There is just too much contradiction and too many gaping holes in your stories.
Sooo... I hope only the best for this dog and yourself and that when you bring this new dog home you finally have your piece of mind. I too have been the victim of prowlers and know how violated it makes you feel. I can commiserate. Good luck!


----------



## Siye (Sep 8, 2009)

It took me too long to realize that OP is just attention seeking.

I now doubt if most of this is even true.. and it's just some crazy story told to evoke any kind of response from people. 

This is my last post and I hope this thread will be locked.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

I know I said I would stay away from subjects such as this one, but I know in my heart many here are waiting to hear what the "great one" has to say

First I like to comment, how much I enjoy hearing you people down under speak, love the accent, you people sound much more intelligent then us, especially here including the mods, and what does one have to do to speak like that, is it very hard to learn?

Get the dog and for sure take a picture for Nargle, I did not look the breed up would like to see a pic also!!

I do not think your mother "hates" small dogs, thats like saying you hate red heads, fat or skinny people. I am sure your mother just prefer larger breed over small! Right?

I also think your mother is very happy with you living with her not having to be alone. When my dad died and went to 24/7 bar room heaven, my mother was so happy when one of my older sisters moved in with her, and we all felt good about this.

308, think I will see if the mods will let me change my signature to 30 06, because it has more selection of different grain bullets! lol

Now that everything is settled, lets all go out and party


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

he arrives at the airport at 12:55pm on monday morning, i'll take heaps of pics and post them with my other dogs so that people can see i am completely on the level, I don't see the point of lying, I'm not an attention seeker, I just loved this foruma nd thought people would understand...apparently not.

I can't stop crying, I'm so upset at the way i've been treated, this was a horrible experience and most of you have seen a weakness and jumped on it...after i post the pictures to prove that I am indeed not lying and telling the complete truth, I will leave here. I'm sorry that you think so little of me.


----------



## Valentino (Oct 13, 2008)

GSDGAL said:


> he arrives at the airport at 12:55pm on monday morning, i'll take heaps of pics and post them with my other dogs so that people can see i am completely on the level, I don't see the point of lying, I'm not an attention seeker, I just loved this foruma nd thought people would understand...apparently not.
> 
> I can't stop crying, I'm so upset at the way i've been treated, this was a horrible experience and most of you have seen a weakness and jumped on it...after i post the pictures to prove that I am indeed not lying and telling the complete truth, I will leave here. I'm sorry that you think so little of me.


ehh don't leave! this is a place to help, yes I do agree some people were mean but the ones that were mean you should just place them on ignore. i think you got just as many helpful and nice replies as you did mean ones!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

I, for one, have only stated facts pertaining to LGD breeds...I am sorry if you didn't like what I had to say but LGD education is of utmost importance to me.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

GypsyJazmine said:


> I, for one, have only stated facts pertaining to LGD breeds...I am sorry if you didn't like what I had to say but LGD education is of utmost importance to me.


I understand and I respect where you're coming from, but there's no need to eb concerned i'm responsible and well attuned to the LGD breed, specifically the Maremma and feel that I am very capable of producing a fine dog in the future after training and bonding


----------



## tsc (Dec 7, 2009)

Is it just me, or is anyone else awaiting the inevitable thread on how the Maremma attacked/maimed/killed one of her other dogs for some percieved transgression?

Also, unless I'm missing something, the OP said that the new place has only a half-acre fenced. I'm not terribly familiar with LGDs as I'm aware I couldn't handle one, but isn't that pretty much nothing for a dog like this?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL, there's a kids book called, "The Buttons' Wonderful Watchdogs" or something like that.....they buy a dog for protection, and he isn't protective, so they get another one, a meaner dog this time, and the first one teaches him to be nice, and another and another, and even a cat, and when someone finally breaks in they all lick him until the cops come....... . It was my favorite book when I was little. Not saying your new dog will be like that, but the whole thing with 4 dogs not even barking when there's an intruder made me think of it.

Anyway, an LGD breed wouldn't be my first pick for human protection (GSD or Rott would), but nothing wrong with another dog if you can handle it  . I wish I lived in the rurals so I could have more dogs.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

tsc said:


> Is it just me, or is anyone else awaiting the inevitable thread on how the Maremma attacked/maimed/killed one of her other dogs for some percieved transgression?
> 
> Also, unless I'm missing something, the OP said that the new place has only a half-acre fenced. I'm not terribly familiar with LGDs as I'm aware I couldn't handle one, but isn't that pretty much nothing for a dog like this?


Not a good way to start your membership here, that was rude. what do you know...

the house yard is half an acre the rest of the property where he will be during the day is CONSIDERABLY larger


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> he arrives at the airport at 12:55pm on monday morning, i'll take heaps of pics and post them with my other dogs so that people can see i am completely on the level, I don't see the point of lying, I'm not an attention seeker, I just loved this foruma nd thought people would understand...apparently not.
> 
> I can't stop crying, I'm so upset at the way i've been treated, this was a horrible experience and most of you have seen a weakness and jumped on it...after i post the pictures to prove that I am indeed not lying and telling the complete truth, I will leave here. I'm sorry that you think so little of me.


Why is it upsetting you? Just ignore the mean comments if you know you're a good dog owner, it shouldn't get to you.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

Vira_Lata said:


> Why is it upsetting you? Just ignore the mean comments if you know you're a good dog owner, it shouldn't get to you.


of course it should get to me,i'm severely upset over whats happened, a man followed me home this morning...which freaked me out. I'm on edge i come to a forum i love with people i respected and they treat me like scum...how is this not meant effect me


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

tsc said:


> Is it just me, or is anyone else awaiting the inevitable thread on how the Maremma attacked/maimed/killed one of her other dogs for some percieved transgression?


You joined to say that?

Welcome to DF and your dogs im assuming? hopefully nothing ever goes wrong with them where you'd have to ask for help or seek opinions.


----------



## tsc (Dec 7, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> Not a good way to start your membership here, that was rude. what do you know...
> 
> the house yard is half an acre the rest of the property where he will be during the day is CONSIDERABLY larger


Surprisingly, this is not the only dog/animal forum out there, nor is the internet the only repository of animal knowledge. 

Are you considering letting your dog roam on an unfenced property? How will you be recalling the animal during the night? What happens when the dog is out 'protecting' and you want to invite someone onto the property?



Mr Pooch said:


> You joined to say that?
> 
> Welcome to DF and your dogs im assuming? hopefully nothing ever goes wrong with them where you'd have to ask for help or seek opinions.



No. And unless I am mistaken, the OP did not post this thread asking for help or opinons-- in fact, she has outright ignored both, from people with experience with LGDs and protection breeds, because she just knows better.


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

> I can't stop crying, I'm so upset at the way i've been treated, this was a horrible experience and most of you have seen a weakness and jumped on it...


My dear, if written words on an internet forum from total strangers can upset you so much as to make you cry, how do you live in the real world?



> Don't Patronise me DEAR. I am not lying and where my money comes from and why I live with my mother is completely and utterly beside the point.
> 
> Personal attacks are apparently all you people do.


Not personal attacks, only my opinion from what you've written (and I'll save you all the details with the "holes" in your story and your reasoning). Sorry you don't like it.

A personal attack would go something like this... "you're a spoiled brat who seems to get whatever she wants and has to make an excuse to get it"

See the difference? Keep in mind, the above does not reflect my opinion, only giving you an example.

That said, love and care for the dog/dogs, and keep them safe.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

tsc said:


> Surprisingly, this is not the only dog/animal forum out there, nor is the internet the only repository of animal knowledge.
> 
> Are you considering letting your dog roam on an unfenced property? How will you be recalling the animal during the night? What happens when the dog is out 'protecting' and you want to invite someone onto the property?


i'm not going to answer you, you're rude, and saw a weakness and jumped on it, shame on you and i pity the other forums for having you as a member if you treat them like this.

yeah the property isn;t fences, my dogs aren't vaccinated or fed, i let them roam i don't flea treat them, i'm into the whole live naturally thing because i suck as an owner. last time i saw my dogs was yesterday morning when one came home dragging a small child, i just laughed and threw it out...because I'm that irresponsible, happy now , does that vindicate your position atop all your high horses?



.308 said:


> My dear, if written words on an internet forum from total strangers can upset you so much as to make you cry, how do you live in the real world?


well right now due to my current circumstances of percieved stalker this is my real world until the police find out who that guy was that followed me home this morning. I cry because i'n a vulnerable position because of what happened ot me in the REAL WORLD! and ,may you please stop calling me dear, it's patronising and i don't appreciate it. thank you


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

tsc said:


> No. And unless I am mistaken, the OP did not post this thread asking for help or opinions--


Anything posted here is either for want of advice or an opinion or why would it be posted?
If i posted "getting a parrot" i'd expect/like some replies.

I don't have an opinion on this whole issue i just can't believe you joined here to lace someone with an unwanted bad sense of humor.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

tsc said:


> Is it just me, or is anyone else awaiting the inevitable thread on how the Maremma attacked/maimed/killed one of her other dogs for some percieved transgression?
> 
> Also, unless I'm missing something, the OP said that the new place has only a half-acre fenced. I'm not terribly familiar with LGDs as I'm aware I couldn't handle one, but isn't that pretty much nothing for a dog like this?


Actually the Maremma is not a high energy dog who needs a lot of exercise...A 1/2 acre would do just fine so long as it is SECURELY fenced...The other dogs are a concern though as Maremmas are often other dog aggressive...The o.p. will be lucky indeed if her Maremma doesn't fight with any of her other dogs.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

GypsyJazmine said:


> Actually the Maremma is not a high energy dog who needs a lot of exercise...A 1/2 acre would do just fine so long as it is SECURELY fenced...The other dogs are a concern though as Maremmas are often other dog aggressive...The o.p. will be lucky indeed if her Maremma doesn't fight with any of her other dogs.


actually this pup comes from a very long line of even tempered dogs, many whom have been sold to pet homes/guard homes successfully. That being said rigorous training and socialisation will be a must from the time he enters my house. but with his background/my training and know how there's a good chance he'll learn to be tolerant if not downright amiable


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I know everyone is different, and you've had a few rough days, but I've taken karate for 5 years (you said you've taken karate for a number of years), and as long as I have a cell phone and keys, I don't worry about someone following me. Next time someone is following you, take out your phone and just pretend someone has asked you to do something for them. Turn around and DO NOT GO HOME! Get to the nearest public area as fast as you can and keep your phone out. This guy, if its the same guy, seems scared of getting caught. If you keep your phone out, he'll worry about you calling police. Keep one hand in your pocket, holding your keys. Choose your sharpest key and hold it so it is sticking out between your index and middle or middle and ring fingers, which ever is more comfortable. Makeshift brass knuckle. While walking AWAY from your house, look around on the ground for a better makeshift weapon (large stick, rock, scrap metal).


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

Locke said:


> I know everyone is different, and you've had a few rough days, but I've taken karate for 5 years (you said you've taken karate for a number of years), and as long as I have a cell phone and keys, I don't worry about someone following me. Next time someone is following you, take out your phone and just pretend someone has asked you to do something for them. Turn around and DO NOT GO HOME! Get to the nearest public area as fast as you can and keep your phone out. This guy, if its the same guy, seems scared of getting caught. If you keep your phone out, he'll worry about you calling police. Keep one hand in your pocket, holding your keys. Choose your sharpest key and hold it so it is sticking out between your index and middle or middle and ring fingers, which ever is more comfortable. Makeshift brass knuckle. While walking AWAY from your house, look around on the ground for a better makeshift weapon (large stick, rock, scrap metal).


yeah it's really frightening and the fcat that i live out in the middle of nowhere and i think it's the same guy that was following me a few weeks ago...he floows ina car because it's too far from anythign to walk...i shouldn't have gone home last week but i panicked... the police are onto him now as i got his plate details...even with karate I am still scared and will do all i can to protect myself....it's the worst feeling


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

> but I've taken karate for 5 years (you said you've taken karate for a number of years),


The fact is the OP has made numerous comments that are contradictory or make little or no sense "when you add them up".


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> actually this pup comes from a very long line of even tempered dogs, many whom have been sold to pet homes/guard homes successfully. That being said rigorous training and socialisation will be a must from the time he enters my house. but with his background/my training and know how there's a good chance he'll learn to be tolerant if not downright amiable


I am not being cheeky when I say there are two types of LGD's...Those who fight or those who will fight at some point...You will probably not be the 1st to escape this reality.


----------



## tsc (Dec 7, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> i'm not going to answer you, you're rude, and saw a weakness and jumped on it, shame on you and i pity the other forums for having you as a member if you treat them like this.


So you are admitting here that your reasons for getting this animal are weak, yet other people are the bad guys for telling you that you've made a bad impulse decision? Everyone posting advice in this thread has been worried about the wellbeing of you, your other dogs, and the new dog. Why is that bad?

And maybe it's just me, but a "good chance of tolerance" from a dog that will outweigh most of your dogs...I wouldn't want to expose my dog to that danger.


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

Locke said:


> I know everyone is different, and you've had a few rough days, but I've taken karate for 5 years (you said you've taken karate for a number of years), and as long as I have a cell phone and keys, I don't worry about someone following me. Next time someone is following you, take out your phone and just pretend someone has asked you to do something for them. Turn around and DO NOT GO HOME! Get to the nearest public area as fast as you can and keep your phone out. This guy, if its the same guy, seems scared of getting caught. If you keep your phone out, he'll worry about you calling police. Keep one hand in your pocket, holding your keys. Choose your sharpest key and hold it so it is sticking out between your index and middle or middle and ring fingers, which ever is more comfortable. Makeshift brass knuckle. While walking AWAY from your house, look around on the ground for a better makeshift weapon (large stick, rock, scrap metal).


I've been following this thread, I've read every post and while I agree with the majority of you on here, I did not want to comment because I did not know what to say, but I agree with Locke. Personally, I have pepper spray on my lanyard with my keys and if it's really late, I'll usually carry bear mace (my fiancee got it for me) just in case I run out of pepper spray and I ALWAYS carry my phone with me. If the situation was to arise where I had none of that stuff, I'd scream and use what I've learned in the self-defense classes I've taken.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

tsc said:


> So you are admitting here that your reasons for getting this animal are weak, yet other people are the bad guys for telling you that you've made a bad impulse decision? Everyone posting advice in this thread has been worried about the wellbeing of you, your other dogs, and the new dog. Why is that bad?


They're not worried, they're making rash judgements and attacking someone who has been through a terrible experience, and I am not weak in my decision to get the dog I am weak in the fact that I have a man that is following me and standing outside my window. Let that happen to you and get back to me on how you feel. K pumpkin


----------



## tsc (Dec 7, 2009)

You are not the first person that has happened to, and as it has been shown in this thread alone, not the first person on this forum! If you are too terrified to comfortably be in your own home, a dog is not the answer.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I've avoided this thread, but I have one tiny bit of advice GSDGAL, if you don't want people to be rude and condescending with you perhaps you shouldn't do it to them.

You know the old saying, you get what you give?


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> I've avoided this thread, but I have one tiny bit of advice GSDGAL, if you don't want people to be rude and condescending with you perhaps you shouldn't do it to them.
> 
> You know the old saying, you get what you give?


excuse me. I have not been rude, I have simply been defending myself from the onslaught of thinly veiled criticism and the not so veiled personal attacks.

what is wrong with all of you...seriously. I'd hate to be lying bleeding in an alley when you lot walk by


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

> If you are too terrified to comfortably be in your own home, a dog is not the answer.


another *BINGO*

Added the fact that the OP is getting a puppy.

Added the fact that the OP had already "trained" two of her other dogs to protect her and that they (the dogs) apparently forgot to alert her of a stranger outside her window and she happens to wake up at 0200 when he lit up a fa g.



> what is wrong with all of you...seriously. I'd hate to be lying bleeding in an alley when you lot walk by


My dear, I'd be the first to help you, I assure you.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

GSDGAL said:


> what is wrong with all of you...seriously. I'd hate to be lying bleeding in an alley when you lot walk by


I know its not supposed to GSDGAL but that made me laugh out here!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

GSDGAL said:


> excuse me. I have not been rude, I have simply been defending myself from the onslaught of thinly veiled criticism and the not so veiled personal attacks.


You have been rude and quite condescending yourself. Re-read some of your posts.


----------

